# The Vape Guy - iJoy Capo Squonker



## BumbleBee (27/11/17)

I have a limited number of iJoy Squonk Mods available right now, they include the iJoy 20700 cell (5 prong version) and come in either full black or gold colour options. 




These awesome little regulated squonk mods are available here for a mere R750

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/11/17)

This is great! 

Will you be brining in any SXK Entheon's?


----------



## BumbleBee (27/11/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> This is great!
> 
> Will you be brining in any SXK Entheon's?


No Entheons are planned for the immediate future.


----------



## Slick (29/11/17)

@BumbleBee Please check your inbox for my pm,need some info on this mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------

